# Shaving Brushes



## ed4copies (May 3, 2011)

Is anybody successfully selling these?

Would you like to comment on what quality level you seek?  Price point for selling and buying (PM if you like) the brushes and knots??

If you vote in the poll, you can make multiple choices, if you wish.  Your name will not be connected with your vote.  If you don't want to reveal your marketing plans,  here, feel free to PM me---obviously, there is a reason I am asking these questions--so your direction can benefit YOU, in the Fall.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 3, 2011)

Hi Ed,

I voted and currently DO NOT sell these. If the "knots" were positioned at a lower price point then I could be convinced to try some for gift and selling purposes.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 3, 2011)

I don't sell but I do make gifts.  If a real cheap knot is used, the person using it will not be happy.


----------



## omb76 (May 3, 2011)

I voted that I don't sell and won't, but I would have liked to have been able to vote that I don't sell, but might in the future.  The problem I have with shaving brushes is knowing how many people actually use them.  It seems a very old fashioned type of product and I'm just not sure what the market is like for them.  I like the idea of being able to offer a razor / brush set, but so far have only done the razors (which I have had a lot of success with).  I would be curious to know how others do with selling brushes...


----------



## ed4copies (May 3, 2011)

David,

That is the type of comment that can help everyone.

Shaving brushes and razors have only been available as kits for about a year.  I hope this thread will give all of us some additional information on how these products are being marketed successfully.


----------



## micharms (May 3, 2011)

I've bought a couple of brush knots but haven't sold any yet. I am just starting with the shaving items so I'll have to see how it goes.

Michael


----------



## bitshird (May 3, 2011)

Ed, I've made two sets, and haven't been able to sell them, had several folks want to buy the Razor separately, but I didn't care to sell them that way. I used good 20.00 knots from Anthony, Maybe if I had the full compliment, Razors, brushes and soap with a mug, but they are fun to make.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 3, 2011)

You didn't put a box for:  I haven't sold any yet... they are on my list of "to-do" someday soon....

I haven't sold any, haven't made any yet, but do look at them regularly and am thinking about it...


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 3, 2011)

I'm with Paul .. I don't sell them. But if I'm giving one away, I'm not going to 
cheap out on it. Free doesn't mean lesser quality.. just means I'm not charging
for it. I've shaved with cheap brushes and I don't care for it.. so I'm not
about to foist one on someone else. Except my ex wife. But that's allowed.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 3, 2011)

*used one for years...*

I used a shaving brush/wooden bowl/shaving soap for years and finally decided that it was really a time waster....With 8 people to get through the bathroom every morning there just wasn't enough time.


----------



## Boss302 (May 3, 2011)

Your brush buyers will fall into two categories:  1) friends, family or spouse buying a gift for the man (and sometimes the woman) in their life and 2) those people who are seriously into wet shaving.  The first group will buy any type of shaving product from anyone without caring about brush quality, etc.

The second group (wet shaving crowd) is most interested in brush quality and in most cases they know more about the badger brushes than the person with the pen lathe making the brush.  This group won't buy anything made from the junk (and over priced) knots sold by Woodcraft and PSI.  This group of buyers frequents wet shaving sites like Badger and Blade.  Once this group determines you make a high qaulity handle and use top notch brush knots, then they can become a great source of business.

If you think wet shaving is an old fashion practice that has limited sales potential then check out their site (ww.badgerandblade.com) and you'll see they have 38K members who spend their money buying shaving related products.  Anyone who has an interest in making shaving brushes would be well-served by visiting their site and learning more about the product you want to sell these people.

Pat


----------



## ed4copies (May 3, 2011)

THANK-YOU, Pat!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 3, 2011)

Great advise, Pat...............


----------



## pianomanpj (May 3, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I'm with Paul .. I don't sell them. But if I'm giving one away, I'm not going to
> cheap out on it. Free doesn't mean lesser quality.. just means I'm not charging
> for it. I've shaved with cheap brushes and I don't care for it.. so I'm not
> about to foist one on someone else. *Except my ex wife.* But that's allowed.


 
I'll give my ex a rusty razor. She's on her own for the frickin' brush..


----------



## fernhills (May 4, 2011)

I have made the brushes and the razors. I have sold about 40-50 shaving products, none of them cheap supplies, prior to the catalogs selling kits and the pricing going way down. I have none of the shaving supplies left and don`t know if i want to restock and pursue the shaving market. I did have a few synthetic nylon brushes that i sold at a lower cost. For myself i use the synthetic nylon brush and like it much better then the badger brushes. I also sold the sets, all over 125.00 a set. If i go back to selling them i will make a wood bowl for the soap and offer it as a set. I use the wet shave process and find it to give an excellent,comfortable shave at no extra time involved.  Carl


----------



## ghostrider (May 4, 2011)

Boss302 said:


> Your brush buyers will fall into two categories:  1) friends, family or spouse buying a gift for the man (and sometimes the woman) in their life and 2) those people who are seriously into wet shaving.  The first group will buy any type of shaving product from anyone without caring about brush quality, etc.
> 
> The second group (wet shaving crowd) is most interested in brush quality and in most cases they know more about the badger brushes than the person with the pen lathe making the brush.  This group won't buy anything made from the junk (and over priced) knots sold by Woodcraft and PSI.  This group of buyers frequents wet shaving sites like Badger and Blade.  Once this group determines you make a high qaulity handle and use top notch brush knots, then they can become a great source of business.
> 
> ...


There is also this place for info.

http://straightrazorplace.com/forum.php

Quite an active group.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 4, 2011)

*Good shave*

I shave wet so I am one of those 'wet shavers'.  

I'm not sure what kind of bristles my brush had but I don't recall any problems getting a good lather with it and it certainly was not prickly.  That being said I have to admit that I am astounded that there are websites dedicated to shaving.
Beard trimming I could understand but shaving....wow.


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2011)

Tell the "wet shavers" there is a website for penmakers!

People are always amazed when I talk about the IAP outside of the "pen making" community.


----------



## scotian12 (May 4, 2011)

Ed..another area for consideration is shaving bowl soap as an add on sale when one sells the razor and brush. In my local pharmacy store I am only able to find one soup insert. There would be a market for an up scale shaving cream product.  Darrell Eisner


----------



## GoodTurns (May 4, 2011)

scotian12 said:


> Ed..another area for consideration is shaving bowl soap as an add on sale when one sells the razor and brush. In my local pharmacy store I am only able to find one soup insert. There would be a market for an up scale shaving cream product.  Darrell Eisner



There is a local soapmaker that frequents several of the same shows I do.  He makes a very nice shaving soap that I include when selling a brush and razor set.  He displays one of my sets and cards at his booths (where allowed).  Good arrangement for both of us!


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2011)

That type of seller is always my preference, Jon.

But what does the "shaving buyer" prefer?  Hand-made, or a trusted Brand (IF there is such a thing??_)

OPINIONS?????????????


----------



## omb76 (May 4, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Tell the "wet shavers" there is a website for penmakers!
> 
> People are always amazed when I talk about the IAP outside of the "pen making" community.



LOL!  I hear this all the time too...  I think they're surprised to hear that there is more than "one of me" out there. 



ed4copies said:


> That type of seller is always my preference, Jon.
> 
> But what does the "shaving buyer" prefer?  Hand-made, or a trusted Brand (IF there is such a thing??_)
> 
> OPINIONS?????????????



If you're referring to shaving soap, then I would say that it would depend on the experience the user has had with it.  I currently use Gillette store bought stuff, but there is a guy on Etsy that sells hand made soaps and I'm very keen on trying some of his shaving soap to see if it works as well.  I personally like the idea of anything handmade vs. mass produced.  I think that if someone is going to buy a handmade razor & brush then they would probably be very happy to have some hand made soap to go with it.  Kinda goes with the whole hand made theme...


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2011)

i don't know that there are 'trusted brands' anymore when it comes
to shaving gear. The major blade manufacturers seem to be playing
games with the public (like test OUR razor against THIS razor and
if you don't agree that ours is better, we'll send you a free one")

What .. if I like the other one better, you'll give me a free one of the
ones that I liked LESS?  And what's the difference? You own BOTH 
companies anyway.. so they're likely the same product with different
packaging.

I actually saw a 'new' razor in the supermarket last week .. it had 8 blades.
8 blades!  Now, I agree that two is better than one.. but I've never 
bought into 3 being better than two, let alone the 4 blade, 5 blade stuff.
(best shave I ever had was a single blade.. straight razor)

They'll just about give away the razor, because nobody will throw away
a good looking handle. But nothing else will fit it except the blades that
come with a credit application. So they gotcha.

I still use the 10 packs of twin blade disposables. Best $2.99 I spend.

I generally don't find shaving gear except in specialty shops anymore.
Supermarkets around here don't even carry shaving soap or after shave.
(it's all that Axe stuff that smells like a cross between bug spray and
moth balls, perhaps with a little furniture polish thrown in for good measure)

There!  One mini-rant off my chest... :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2011)

Charlie,
I had no idea you were a BIG spender!!

10 packs of disposable twin blade razors (which actually have TWELVE--2 free) are available in the Dollar Store for, you guessed it, ONE Dollar!!


----------



## ghostrider (May 4, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> That type of seller is always my preference, Jon.
> 
> But what does the "shaving buyer" prefer?  Hand-made, or a trusted Brand (IF there is such a thing??_)
> 
> OPINIONS?????????????


I actually became aware of this hobby through my research in trying to restore and re-handle a vintage straight razor. 

Many of those on SRP recommend a good badger brush, but some prefer others. Some go to The Golden Nib (I noticed he is one of the vendors here as well) for their knots, and make or turn their own. There is even a tutorial over there of someone making his brush handle by hand. 

Wood working can go with the territory for a wet shaver because buying new is quite expensive, and many vintage razors need to have new handles put on them. That's about when the sickness sets in.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> 10 packs of disposable twin blade razors (which actually have TWELVE--2 free) are available in the Dollar Store for, you guessed it, ONE Dollar!!



oh..  I go for the brand name :tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (May 4, 2011)

But of course!!!!

I always buy "Word's bust"!!!

(Who cares if they mis-spelled world and best??)


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 4, 2011)

My issue with shaving sets is I REALLY DON'T like that particular razor. Blades are expensive and it never worked well for me. I just discovered shaving soap and it makes the blades last a lot longer. I use a Wal Mart razor and the blades are cheap and last for more than 2 shavings. Seems to me the more blades you have the worse job the razor does. Whew, I feel better now.


----------



## JAZNCARR (May 4, 2011)

*i do!*

I voted, I've had mixed luck,  I can sell razors. Sometimes. Brushes. Sometimes and sets.. I typically sell a stand, razor one head the knott 22mm silvertip from anthony and a 2,50. Thing of soap for 120.00 I've sold 8 in one year...


----------



## Smitty37 (May 4, 2011)

*Except homemade soap*



omb76 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the "wet shavers" there is a website for penmakers!
> ...


 
Well unless it works a lot better for shaving than for taking a shower I would stay away from homemade soap.  I have both made it and tried it from other makers and never experienced really enjoyable results with lathering up in the shower.


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2011)

Displaced Canadian said:


> My issue with shaving sets is I REALLY DON'T like that particular razor. Blades are expensive and it never worked well for me. I just discovered shaving soap and it makes the blades last a lot longer. I use a Wal Mart razor and the blades are cheap and last for more than 2 shavings. Seems to me the more blades you have the worse job the razor does. Whew, I feel better now.



Did I see a kit somewhere for double edge, single blades?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 4, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Displaced Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > My issue with shaving sets is I REALLY DON'T like that particular razor. Blades are expensive and it never worked well for me. I just discovered shaving soap and it makes the blades last a lot longer. I use a Wal Mart razor and the blades are cheap and last for more than 2 shavings. Seems to me the more blades you have the worse job the razor does. Whew, I feel better now.
> ...


 
Then this is for you, DE by Anthony:http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=118


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 4, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Then this is for you, DE by Anthony:http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=118



Ah.. that's the one!   Thanks!


----------



## Smitty37 (May 4, 2011)

*Well*

Being a tad older than most here, and having started shaving at age 14 I have 69 years less 4 years where I wore a beard (of course I still shaved a little bit around the edges even then) I have 65 years plus shaving experience.
At home I started shaving with a single edge safety razor - one shave per blade reasonably comfortable but you really had to soften your beard.  Used my Dad's shaving brush and his favorite shaving cream.  Dad could and sometimes did shave with a straight razor even shaving the left side of his face with his left hand and the right side with his right hand.

I went in the Navy and graduated to a double edge safety razor (gillette with the "red" blades was the Navy issue and in boot camp you shaved with the Navy issue) 2 shaves with one blade - one with each edge.  Again you needed to be really lathered up to get a smooth shave.

After boot camp I got a gillette razor and graduated to gillette blue blades.  Got them in 5 blade dispensors and could open the razor instead of needing to unscrew the top as the previous.  I used that style for many years.  Blue blades were sharper and shaving every day I could get about a week out of each blade, mostly because I didn't have an overly tough beard.

I stayed with the same style but switched to stainless steel blades and got about a month out of each blade.  Now during that interval I tried  the "push pull click click" but never really cared much for them.

I did eventulally switch to the two blade style and then to the 3 blade.  They all worked really good and I found that I cut myself less with the 2 than I did the single blades and less with the 3 than 2.  Now I got for Christmas a Gillette Fusion It has I believe 5 blades and the first one lasted 3 months.  I use a gel for lather that came with the razor.  Great shaves and I get my face as smooth as a baby's A--hhhh ... bottom.

I never shaved myself with a straight razor but I have been shaved with one several times in barber shops.  If anyone thinks they are getting a better shave with them than with a modern multi-blade razor, I think that person must have a concrete face.  I certainly never got as comfortable a shave with one and not because the barber didn't know what he was doing or didn't try.


----------



## fernhills (May 5, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Tell the "wet shavers" there is a website for penmakers!
> 
> People are always amazed when I talk about the IAP outside of the "pen making" community.



  I always get, " YOU MAKE WHAT"............ Carl


----------

